# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Υπερωκεάνια και Μεσογειακά επιβατηγά - Ocean & Mediterranean Liners >  Columbia [Katoomba]

## Ellinis

> Piraeus 1958 (?) from Leonidas Kouvaris' _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Spyropouloi Bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens).
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31542


To λευκό υπερωκεάνειο πρέπει να είναι το COLUMBIA της Greek Line

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

> To λευκό υπερωκεάνειο πρέπει να είναι το COLUMBIA της Greek Line


Να σου χαλασω το χατηρι?? Και γιατι να μην ειναι!!
Columbia@Gladstone Dock-Liverpool 2-1956.JPG
Πηγη

----------


## Ellinis

To COLUMBIA, όταν συνάντησε το ΟΛΥΜΠΙΑ πολεμώντας τον Ατλαντικό.

columbia.jpg
Από το βιβλίο "Λεύκομα Ναυτιλίας" του Παναγιώτη Σπυρόπουλου (Εκδόσεις ΑΜΦΕΙΑ)

Και ένα σύντομο ιστορικό

_



Columbia was built in 1913 for McIlwraith McEachen's Sydney-Melbourne-Fremantle services as the Katoomba. On delivery, Katoomba was the second largest Australian coastal steamer. She served as a troopship from 1918-1920, and made a number of transatlantic crossings, before returning to her previous service. Katoomba also operated one-class Pacific cruises. During WW2, she again acted as a troopship, but remained in Australian waters. Katoomba was not considered worth refurbishing by her owners after the war, and was sold to the Greek Line for transatlantic services between Piraeus-Genoa-Oran-New York. She also did charters with the French Line from Le Havre and the West Indies. In 1949, Katoomba was converted to oil firing, and renamed Columbia, and was then used for a while on the Genoa-Australia run. She was damaged by fire in Bremerhaven in 1952. In 1957 Columbia was placed on a Liverpool-Quebec service, but again suffered a fire in August, plus she collided with the Homeric in fog. Columbia was withdrawn in December 1957, and scrapped in Japan in 1959. 
πηγή


_

----------


## Naias II

Ωωω φανταστική  :Cool:

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ακόμα μία φωτογραφία του Columbia επι ιδιοκτησίας Greek Line. Από το shipsnostalgia.

Columbia.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ακόμη μία
http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lumbia-07.html



και σαν CATOOMBA

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...toomba-01.html

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο φωτογραφίες του COLUMBIA που αγοράστηκε από τη Greek Line του Γουλανδρή τον Ιούλιο του 1946.
Αφού πέρασε δυο χρόνια ναυλωμένο στη French Line ξεκίνησε το Δεκέμβριο του 1949 το πρώτο ταξίδι ως COLUMBIA το οποίο ήταν από τη Γένοβα στην Αυστραλία. Κατόπιν ταξίδεψε στη γραμμή του Καναδά μέχρι που παροπλίστηκε το Μάρτιο του 1958.

columb2.jpg columb1.jpg 
πηγή

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The oceanliner *Katoomba* on March 2, 1947 according to the Greek newspaper Kathimerini

19470302 Katoomba Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Να σου χαλασω το χατηρι?? Και γιατι να μην ειναι!!
> Columbia@Gladstone Dock-Liverpool 2-1956.JPG
> Πηγη


Η συνέχεια της παραπάνω φωτογραφίας με το COLUMBIA στο Λίβερπουλ το Μάιο του 1956.

Columbia_may 56 liverpool 0 Harley Crossley.JPG
πηγή

Το φορτηγό THESEUS που ηταν απέναντι του, ανήκε στη βρετανική Blue Funnel Line που είχε όμορφα φορτηγοποστάλια στα οποία έδεινε ονόματα από την ελληνική μυθολογία. Ωραία παράδοση αλλά όχι και στην περίπτωση του πλοίου που του έδωσε το όνομα CHARON !

----------


## τοξοτης

Ένα παλιό διαφημιστικό του COLUMBIA 

col..jpg

http://contessanews.blogspot.gr/2013...g-post_14.html

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Εξαιρετική φωτογραφία του πλοίου, _από το ebay_.

----------


## Rasa Sayang

Columbia DP 1950 a.jpg

Columbia DP 1950 b.jpg

Columbia DP 1950 c.jpg

Columbia DP 1950 d.jpg

Columbia DP.jpg

----------

